# Sharing a construction tip



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

They say that "Necessity is the mother of invention". I was all gung-ho on finishing a project that was way behind my schedule, and discovered that I didn't have all the materials that I wanted, so I decided to try to make my own ship-decking material for the platform of my Craigellachie (The CPR Last Spike) depot.
The little depot doesn't have too many original features, so I thought I would dress it up a little with a plank platform, and I am pleased with myself enough that I would like to share the idea with anyone that would like to give it a try.

I don't consider myself to be an expert modeler by any stretch of the imagination, and I try to design projects that don't scare away others like me, so my strategy is to create plans along with some helpful hints that allow the average model builder some level of success, yet leave the door open for those more experienced to take my plans to the next level, with their own embellishments. Here is a picture of the result. I can post a short tutorial if anyone is interested. 










TC
ScaleModelPlans.com


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Very respectable!! Wow. :appl:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

tccarson said:


> ...I can post a short tutorial if anyone is interested...


Oh you tease!



two door on.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice work.

You can also use your technique to make 
freight loading platforms and road ramps crossing
the tracks.

Don


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks good. Thanks for sharing


----------

